# Self Built PC Won't Turn On



## Jiferie (May 24, 2013)

I have just built new pc with a new mobo, ssd, and video card with earlier used psu, cd drive, cpu, and ram.

The issue I am having seems simple. When I push the power button, nothing turns on. I can see that LED's are turning on correctly all through the build, but the power switch is not working.

From my own tinkering's with the problem, I have thus far failed. I have examined the front panel connections against the mobo's manual, and have verified i have them plugged in as directed. I am certain power is running throughout the machine. I can say I'm sure i spread thermal paste on the cpu. The unit is not turning on and immediately shutting off, as it would with a grounding issue. And lastly, I have double checked that the power switch's cables are plugged in correctly to the front panel, and running to the mobo.

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated. And I will gladly give any additional info necessary.

Specs:

3.8 GHz AMD FX 6 core processor (used in 2 previous builds with no problem)
16 GB 1600 DDR3 Trident X RAM (Used in 1 previous builds with no problem)
128 GB 840 Pro SSD (New)
2 GB Seagate 6 gb/s SSD (Used in 2 previous builds with no problem, has been formatted)
Asus Radeon HD 7770 1GB Video Card (New)
Corsair CW600 Watt Power Supply (Used in 2 previous builds with no problem)
Biostar A960D+ Mobo (New)
NZXT Vulcan Gaming Case

:dance:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You have some less than high quality components.
How old is the PSU?

I would recommend a Bench Test precisely as described below.

Remove EVERYTHING from the case
Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! We are going to try and assemble a running system outside of the case.
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 or 8 pin power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------

